
Sprouts is a pencil-and-paper game with interesting mathematical properties - llambda
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprouts_(game)
======
rgbrgb
Sprouts is great! I gave a talk and did a project on it in my combinatorics
class in college. I was thinking about doing an iPhone version in Obj-c or a
web version. Anyone interested in this or know of an existing version?

~~~
RBerenguel
There's a version in the app store, but looks broken

~~~
johncoogan
I couldn't find one either. I know a few guys who might be interested in
helping out with an Open Source version though. Anyone want in?

~~~
DEinspanjer
I think this would be a great toy game to do with Canvas and release as an
HTML5 app.

------
farnsworth
This is interesting. Does anyone know of a way to play this game against a
computer, besides the windows-only programs mentioned in WP? And how do you
decide how many dots to start with?

------
Rexxar
Other comments on my first submission on HN, three years and half ago (!) :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=291606>

------
dwc
I was introduced to sprouts in Piers Anthony's novel Macroscope. This is a
nice reminder. I need to play this with my daughter.

~~~
Angostura
It's a good game to play on a wave-washed beach with a pointed stick. Sorry,
nostalgic for last year's summer holiday.

------
pradocchia
Just played for 15 min with my 5 year old. Line dot line dot hahaha. Good
times.

